# Cheap cage??



## PrincessRat (Aug 22, 2012)

I have been keeping my degus in my rats' old baby cage since I found it behind a bunch of stuff out in our big storage shed. But it is much too small for them to stay I forever and also it has a plastic base and they are already chewing at it and going to destroy it. So I'm looking for a nice wire cage that would be good for them to live in permanently but I have about $10 right now and I don't have ways to get money so it will be really hard to find a cage I can afford for them.
I live in Douglas County, Oregon so if by chance anyone is near or knows anyone near who has a good cage for two female degus that would be very helpful!
Or if anyone knows of where I might find a good used cage online or anything?

Also I need to get some of the deep bass pans for my CN for my rats because they have chewed a huge hold in the flat pan it comes with and have gone out of control with shredding up the fleece so I'm going to have to go back to an aspen or paper bedding and need the deep pan but I can't afford one so I don't know if I could find one for cheaper anywhere?

Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Not sure about a $10 cage. I would see if you can get some more money and build them a cage using Cage wire and either wood or PVC pipe

For the base pans, just buy some Coroplast. you can get it at a local sign shop for cheap.


----------



## PrincessRat (Aug 22, 2012)

I don't want wood because they will chew it up, is there anything I could cover the wood with that they couldn't chew?
And can the rats chew through cloroplast? I need something they won't be able to chew up.

Thanks for the help!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Not sure what you can cover it to make it not edible honestly. that's why I also mentioned PVC pipe, granite it's used mostly for sugar gliders but can work for other animals I guess. If you had more money you could see if maybe in your area a welder could make you a cage.

Rats Can chew through it (then again rats have enough bite pressure to chew through concrete) but most rats don't chew on it. Something about the texture I guess, it's plastic cardboard basically, and once again, few rats chew on it at all.


----------



## PrincessRat (Aug 22, 2012)

Okay thank you. Well I was looking online and saw a bunch of homemade degu cages made of wood but I read they need metal cages so they can't chew through it..so I'm confused?
But I will see about the cloroplast, do you know how much it usually costs, and where I could get it at?

Thanks again!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessRat (Aug 22, 2012)

Well would I be able to make a suitable base out of coroplast for the degus too? Would they destroy it? Because if I can get a cheap base for a cage, I think my dad has enough leftover wire from building my rabbit hutch and he could make the rest of the cage.
I can't find a single cage in my area that isn't a plastic base cage and my degus are crazy chewers. They have Bitterapple for ferrets and I know it doesn't work for my rats because they liked the taste but if I got some would it maybe work for the degus if I sprayed in on the plastic? I don't know..



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Look at your local sign shops. Some will sell it for $11 for 4 by 8, others $25 (If you tell them it's for a cage they might go lower or give you a discount sometimes).

Not sure with the Degus. you can try, but you might need to layer it. Coroplast is thin, I mean rat's won't chew on it normally but not sure about Degus.


----------



## PrincessRat (Aug 22, 2012)

Alright thanks! I looked online and found a few things about people making C&C cages for degus so maybe it will work? Since its cheap I think it might be worth a try and if they do chew on it hopefully it would last until I can't get enough money to buy/make them a better cage? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jewely-Cat (Nov 11, 2012)

Maybe you could try cleaning people's houses for money?? It's what I do, and I earn money fast! I can earn 100$ in two days


----------

